# Difference between reserve's part-time BMQ and summer full-time BMQ?



## lubi125 (5 Mar 2013)

I was wondering if both types of most common reserve BMQ were identical in content (courses, drill, exercises, etc). For example, I've read that you'd would have to do the swimming test in full-time BMQ whilst this may not be the case for the part-time version of the training (1-2 weekends per month). Is there any validity to this?


----------



## Messorius (5 Mar 2013)

There was no mention of swimming on my full-time course, as opposed to my weekend course where we were told to bring swimsuits on one occasion, although we did not go to the pool(I think scheduling got in the way).  

Is swimming just an example, or are you worried about it?


----------



## runormal (5 Mar 2013)

I misread the thread, I thought this was comparing Reg Force to Reserve BMQ.


----------



## Habs (5 Mar 2013)

lubi125 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if both types of most common reserve BMQ were identical in content (courses, drill, exercises, etc). For example, I've read that you'd would have to do the swimming test in full-time BMQ whilst this may not be the case for the part-time version of the training (1-2 weekends per month). Is there any validity to this?



Reserve BMQ, both part-time on weekends and full-time in the summer, are the exact same. You learn the same stuff. Granted, you may have to travel a while to use the gas hut and the range on a part-time course, because you aren't in a Camp/Base, but that's about it.

On my full-time BMQ we did not do a swim test. However, when I got back to my unit we all went to the pool and did it because we were going on an exercise where we were using boats.

If you're trying to debate between doing the part-time BMQ (which are all starting soon) versus waiting for the summer for the full-time, do the part-time and get it out of the way. Trust me, yah ain't missing much doing full time. It just means you're away from home for a whole month instead of a whole weekend (except not even a full weekend). This way, you can do your SQ and DP1 in the summer and be a fully trained Pte when you go back to your unit.

The swim test, if that is what you're worried about, really isnt' that bad. What I found the hardest was the fact that you have your combats on (no boots though!). Those things weigh you down a lot more than you'd expect.


----------



## lubi125 (6 Mar 2013)

Habs said:
			
		

> Reserve BMQ, both part-time on weekends and full-time in the summer, are the exact same. You learn the same stuff. Granted, you may have to travel a while to use the gas hut and the range on a part-time course, because you aren't in a Camp/Base, but that's about it.
> 
> On my full-time BMQ we did not do a swim test. However, when I got back to my unit we all went to the pool and did it because we were going on an exercise where we were using boats.
> 
> ...



Oy, thanks for the input a lot. I've been recommended to do the full-time course by a friend in the reserves currently because the actual training is mostly psychological therefore it might be easier so? Since you're away from home, would you be less prone to give up since you've already put so much effort into it already?


----------



## Robert0288 (6 Mar 2013)

I've heard it justified both way.  My biggest suggestion is to take the first one that is offered.  The faster you finish BMQ the sooner you will be actually useful to your unit and be eligible for other courses such as your BMQ(L) and your trades training.


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

It really depends on your situation, and what will be available when.

If you plan to continue your education at the same time (i.e. go through university), you need to assess if you have the time during the week to spend on both at the same time. It's not difficult to do if you are organized and committed, and need to be able to bounce back on Monday morning for your classes. Otherwise consider taking basic during the summer.

Regardless, don't worry about which one is the better option, when you start, relax, work hard, keep a sense of humour and you will get through it.


----------



## Habs (6 Mar 2013)

lubi125 said:
			
		

> Oy, thanks for the input a lot. I've been recommended to do the full-time course by a friend in the reserves currently because the actual training is mostly psychological therefore it might be easier so? Since you're away from home, would you be less prone to give up since you've already put so much effort into it already?



Well, if you're in school, whether that be university/college/high school, then you definitely need to think about doing part-time. If you honestly don't think that you'll have the time to maintain your studying/papers/whatever, while being away on the weekends (plus your one weekday parade with your unit); then simply wait to do full-time. If you think you can balance the work life with the school life, then do the part-time.

I found the training to be not that hard. Yes, it had its hard days, but mostly it was a battle of trying to stay awake during classes/lectures. Actually, that's 90% of the course right there. It isn't that bad as long as you are a team player and can go to bed really late and wake up really early. It's most definitely more mentally challenging than physically. While I've never done a part-time BMQ, (and I'm glad I didn't) I would say it would be actually harder because you have your regular life to worry about in the week and then you have to switch to army mode on the weekends and worry about your army life. In the summer, for one month, your life is 100% army so I would think it would definitely be easier.

But, then again, there are major budget cuts coming and a lot of courses are dwindling down to very few in numbers. Get your BMQ done ASAP so you can be a fully trained trooper/sapper/private/whatever.

Now, as to the "being useless to your unit" that's not true. For me anyway, I still went on almost every exercise playing OpFor (which is fun as hell!), and doing the training that everyone else was doing. Only difference was that I wasn't riding in the vehicles or carrying a 9 or 6.


----------



## lubi125 (16 Mar 2013)

Hey, thanks people for the sugestions and tips

last thing for this thread, has anyone ever heard of rape and sexual harassment in the Canadian Forces in general or witness that?! My parents are super scared of me getting buttraped by other men so I'd seriously appreciate people's experience on the matter

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2013)

lubi125 said:
			
		

> My parents are super scared of me getting buttraped by other men so I'd seriously appreciate people's experience on the matter



You started another topic ( answered and locked ) asking that same question two months ago:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109012/post-1201703.html#msg1201703

"...but my parents and a person of great influence have been "warning" me of how I might get raped by other men whilst in the military..."


----------



## lubi125 (16 Mar 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You started another topic ( answered and locked ) asking that same question two months ago:
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109012/post-1201703.html#msg1201703
> 
> "...but my parents and a person of great influence have been "warning" me of how I might get raped by other men whilst in the military..."




Yeah I know, it is that I would gladly like to hear from more people, as my parents are still quasi-brainwashing me with the possibility of that happening  :-\


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Mar 2013)

This forum is not the place for you to air your, and/or your parents, anal rape fantasies.  If you're so hung up on it, perhaps prison is a better option for you?


----------



## brihard (16 Mar 2013)

lubi125 said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, it is that I would gladly like to hear from more people, as my parents are still quasi-brainwashing me with the possibility of that happening  :-\



The answer, simply put, is 'no'. Your parents are deluded, and/or are dishonestly trying to scare you out of joining. I'll be blunt: If your parents are actually pushing this half-baked concept of their on you, then they're wilfully ignorant at best and possibly dishonest at worst. If it hurts to be told that, too bad. If you want to insist on thinking we're a bunch of closet rapists, then by all means take your talents elsewhere. Here's an answer that should resound: 'no' means 'no'.


----------



## Scott (17 Mar 2013)

Locked for being as stupid as the first thread where the rape fantasies were floated.

Honestly, tell your parents to educate themselves. A LOT.


----------

